# Культурный раздел > Графика >  Фото-факт: Девайс для болтливых жён

## Vanya

Эта штука (Scold’s bridle в оригинале) была изобретена в 1500–ых годах в Британии и вскоре как очень практичная и полезная вещь в доме получила распространение по всей Европе. Железная маска, плотно облегала голову и застегивалась на замочек. Надевалась на женщин в качестве наказания за болтовню и споры. Разговаривать в ней было невозможно. Сверху прикреплялся колокольчик для привлечения внимания.
(В этом случае можно сказать: "А***ть", дайте две!! )

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]


[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]
Вот такая штука-дрюка)) Незаслуженно забытый девайс

----------

